#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  macro to save to folder at same time every day

## Travman1986

Hi, 
I have a macro that can automatically save an attachment in an email to a folder. 

What I would like in addition is to run this macro at the same time every day automatically. I do not want to have to click any buttons to get this macro to run. I just want at 9.30am every day that this macro will save down the attachment in the email 
.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Please provide the code you have so far.

Your existing macro appears to save an attachment in a specific email. It is not clear what you want to do every day at 9:30. "save down the attachment in the email" Which email?

----------

